# Local fly shop? Upper Texas Coast



## fishing83 (Mar 24, 2010)

Just wondering if there is anyplace to buy flies on the upper Texas coast besides bass pro? Thanks.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

In Houston: Fishing Tackle Unlimited, Cabela's on I-45 S, Bayou City Angler up in the city, Marberger's.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Marburger's got flies? The I-10 FTU store has the most fly fishing stuff but they all have a pretty good selection.


----------



## fishing83 (Mar 24, 2010)

Outearly said:


> In Houston: Fishing Tackle Unlimited, Cabela's on I-45 S, Bayou City Angler up in the city, Marberger's.


Thanks!


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I saw that Gordy and son is open on Waugh. New place.


----------



## cesar medina (Oct 14, 2014)

Bayou city angler. Great people and gear. FTU has good stuff too.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

There's also a new outfitter opening up in Houston called Gordy and Sons. From what I understand they'll have a good amount of fly fishing gear as well as hunting gear. They recently posted a picture of the casting pond they're building there










Seems like it'll be a pretty legit place.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

If it's Russell Gordy it will be legit.


----------

